# Prokofiev --NO Naration -- Peter & Wolf



## violadamore2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Some time ago I heard a recording of JUST the music for Peter and the Wolf without the narration. I really liked it as I feel some of the best bits of orchestration are covered by the voice, especially the flute roulades in the concluding march.

Can anyone advise how I can find it? 

I've tried arkivemusic.com and amazon.com but no luck finding it.

Thanks.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I have one which doesnt have the narration and is coupled on the same disc with the Carnival of the Animals. It is performed by the St Peteresburg Radio and TV SYmphony Orchestra, with Stanislav Gorkovenko


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Naxos have released a version of Peter & The Wolf with no narration:

http://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Saint-Sa%C3%ABns-Carnaval-Animals-Orchestra/dp/B0000013P3/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1273245969&sr=1-2


----------



## violadamore2 (Mar 6, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the pointers.

I opted for the Naxos version due to the additional couplings.


----------

